# Suprecur before Pregnyl



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Peter

I am having DIUI on Tues afternoon and took my last shot of Puregon at 10.00 last night and my last shot of Suprecur at 10.00 this evening. I am due to take Pregnyl at 3.00 am!!! on Monday.

My question is, is it right to have Suprecur so close to Pregnyl? Won't the Suprecur inhibit the HCG if it is a hormone supressant?

Thanks for your help

J


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear J,

No, these drugs will not interact as they act in different ways.

Good luck!

Peter



J said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am having DIUI on Tues afternoon and took my last shot of Puregon at 10.00 last night and my last shot of Suprecur at 10.00 this evening. I am due to take Pregnyl at 3.00 am!!! on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------

